# Greenstage GS750V Race Car



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting story on the diesel electric hybrid Peugeot 908 Le Mans racer in Autosport.


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

carrott said:


> http://www.greenstage.co.nz/
> you can see it at the NZ Speed Show on the 20th and 21st of September.


Herald write-up about the Speedsport Show, written to the usual high standard (not! ).


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

locost_bryan said:


> Herald write-up about the Speedsport Show, written to the usual high standard (not! ).


It's not too bad, except for getting the name a little wrong and saying the Saker it's based on was from Australia not New Zealand. The article (and Phil) tell me they have a Vectrix ebike at the show too.

Check out the latest Greenstage blog post.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a good look around the site and saw the power output specs (200 kw) but couldn't find anything about the batteries they're going to be using. Is that part undecided yet?


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> I had a good look around the site and saw the power output specs (200 kw) but couldn't find anything about the batteries they're going to be using. Is that part undecided yet?


The battery isn't built yet. We've got most of the equipment to start welding cells together and have contacts to get A123 M1 cells. The battery will take a couple of months to put together.


----------

